# Do your dogs follow you around all the time?!!



## Marijello (Jun 14, 2005)

Mine won't stop following me!! Just wondering if yours are the same way. My 2 dogs will follow me around the house all the time. Well, mostly Nala, my Golden, even if I'm in the same room and go to the other side, she's right there. I run into her all the time, hopefully I won't trip over her one day. And when I sit down in the living room, she comes and lays down right by my feet so I can use her as an ottoman! She's such a sweet dog! Rex, my other Golden mix, he follows me but tires fast and goes to sleep to his bed. My husband says it's because they love me, specially Nala, so much! I feel loved! ha!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I have at least one,most times two with me at all times.They seem to rotate shifts between me and my wife.

When I am sick,Sam becomes glued to my side and only leaves to go out for a short time or to eat,the others keep watch with him on rotating shifts.
We had to train ours to NOT stand up when we step over them.We are both disabled and they have been taught to freeze when we are moving.This takes the worry out of having a gang following us around.
Shane


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

Rocky follows me around as if there's an invisible leash on him. I love it though, he's such a sweetheart. If he knows I'm going to the washroom he'll try to dash in there before I get in just so he can sit in there waiting for me. He always hopes I'm going in to take a shower, he always tries to sneak in, he sure likes getting wet and being in the water!


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh yes, absolutely. I have up to 5 dogs in the bathroom with me when I go in there. LOL If I close the door before some of them can get in, they lie down outside the door and wait for me.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My golden, Sasha didn't do that but I know what you are talking about because my lab does it. Sometimes I feel guilty if I know that I'm just going to get something and then come right back to where I was because "plod, plod, plod.." along she comes. 
I was watching a show on Animal Planet and a woman was talking about her dogs--she said whenever she gets up they all have a "doggy parade". I think that describes it very well.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Holly, my younger golden, follows me everywhere. Molly, our golden that lived to be almost 16, followed me too. I was thinking it might be because I am the one always sneaking "treats" to them.....LOL


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

Absolutely!!  I'm lucky if I can get in the bathroom & shut the door before they both join me (I usually have to sneak in there or run! LOL). 

Sera LOVES getting in the shower too! She's never had a bath, we just shampoo her up in the shower. If the water gets in her face while rinsing, she squeezes her eyes closed, wags her tail, and waits for me to turn her the other direction! LOL

If I'm only walking across the room & will be right back, I give a "stay" command, to keep from having them follow me & come right back to the same spot. 

I like having a doggie parade behind me!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

LOL, they don't call these goldens velcro dogs for nothing. My female was never on me like my males have been. You do have to be careful cause if ya turn around you will trip over them. I too can't get in the bathroom without Kody on me, he even trys to beat me in there now cause he knows i'm gonna sneak in when he see's me go near the hallway. lol In the day time if I'm outside, and he inside he jumps up on the chair and sits just so he can look out the screen and watch me..lol He's so funny!!! After losing a golden though I can appreciate that closeness he has with me, and I'm glad I have him.

They truely are velcro dogs, and just love there people more then ever and want to be with them.


----------



## legallyblonde (Apr 28, 2005)

Reggie my pomeranian rescue is my little shadow in the house. Only in the backyard will he leave my side to lay out and bask in the sunshine.

Ali


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I think Honey is the worst, altho KayCee does like to know where I am all tahe time. And she does sleep in the bed next to me at night. Honey is in the bathroom, then in bed, then in bathroom, then in bed. By morning tho, she is in bed til I get up. Buck has his own room.

Hunter, God love him, was my velcro dog. If I didn't shut him out of the bathroom when I took a shower, he had his head around the shower curtain trying to lick my legs dry. AT night he always had to be on tahe side of me where he could see my face. If I rolled over and was to close to the edge of the bed, he would sit on the floor watching me until I woke, moved over and let him on the bed on the side where he could see my face.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dani my old golden that went to the bridge beginning of May would lay in a stratigic spot and know exactly in which room I was if I was in that room for a long time she would go in to be with me but she was not a follow me around the house all the time doggy. 
ZsaZsa my little Australian Cattle dog mix she follows me from room to room to room. Bogart, he is so small I have to watch out that I don't step on him but he follows me too from room to room but he is still a pup I don't know if that will change.
Bogart'sMom and ZsaZsa too


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes, both Brandy and Jenna follow me. As some of the others mentioned, I've got to tell them to "stay" if I'm only going across the room and will be right back. 

I have to laugh because Jenna, being older, gets a little exasperated with me sometimes when she just gets comfortable and I get up again. She gives me this look that seems to say, "Would you just stay put for a while?!"


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

I love my golden parade, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love4Goldies (Oct 3, 2005)

My two goldies Ozzy and Tara follow me everywhere and I swear I can't open anything that makes a noise because they think it's food! (my fault i can't resist those pleading eyes!) Taking a bath or shower is a fiasco if I can't get in there fast enough to close the door. They both want in! Come to think of it...I've lost some weight because I don't snack as much (too many moochers!) and I've cut down on my shopping as they look forlorn when I leave them home. I guess in the long run they're not only keeping me healthy but saving me money to boot! lmao!
Kathy


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Chelsea was my major shadow....and now sunni is taking her place. Brutus follows me in the evenings...he likes to ay in the puter room.

mary jean


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes, Buffy follows me everywhere! Where I go, she's goes. Also, the 2 cats to a certain degree. Sometimes it's a virtual caravan around this house.

Buffy also nudges me alot when I'm not paying attention to her. Such as now, on the computer. She'll come up a nudge my arm and if I'm using the mouse, it's quite difficult.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Casey the older one stays in touch but does not "velcro" me like Dixie the youngster.. Dixie only shadows me in the house..when outside I need to watch her like a hawk because she is off like a shot... 
I know what you guys mean by tripping over them... Dixie is underfoot constantly in the house.. I have to be careful rolling back in my office chair..


----------

